# need help on brute



## BIGDADDYBEAR75 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a brute 750. I had the cards cleaned and they said that the jets were to different sizes. Long story short they put the bigger of the two jets in both carbs. I put on the MIM snorkel. Now it runs like cap unless I have the choke on half way to all the way.and it burns gas like it's going out of style. Nail the throttle spit sputters they takes off. Please let me know what I may check or do!!!! Mud nationals is this weekend.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You need the manual and you need to learn it. Had you done so you would have known all Carbed Brutes come from the factory with 152 front and 158 rear. Putting 158s in both was stupid for them to do and I sure wouldn't ever take it to them again.

So, you did the MIMB snorkel. The 3" or the 2"?


----------



## BIGDADDYBEAR75 (Feb 4, 2014)

I did the 2inch and yes it will never go back to them. I normally do all my own work but have been working crazy hours so thought I would give these guys a chance. I have already rebuilt both difs my self. I am new to the mud world and only used wheelers for work or racing before. I have learned a lot from reading on here and want to continue to learn from yalls experience. Thanks for any help yall give.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

OK so lets see about what jets you need, 2" snorkel setup. What size elbow out of the box? By the way-just FYI everyone is or has gone to the 3" setup because of the restriction the 2" has.

Any other mods like aftermarket exhaust, CDI, Carb kits..ect?


----------



## BIGDADDYBEAR75 (Feb 4, 2014)

No real other mods yet and if the 3" is better I will go to it right away. I was also going to do the exhaust trick I read on here about cutting the weld removing the silencer and opening up the fins and re welding.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

Oh and it's a 3" out of air box to 2" pipe

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

And 3 " out of box to 2 " pipe


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in Pennsylvania,and had played with the 2" snorkel intake with bad results. So I went to a 3" thin wall/drainage pipe pvc due to it is a lot thinner than schedule 40 pvc. My belt intake and exhaust are 2" black ABS pipe. With the 3" intake at 450 above sea level, my carb set up is : #40 pilots with 2 3/4 turns out on the air/fuel screws , stock NFKL Kawie needles or the moose needles with 1 #4 washer under each needle, stock springs in each slide diaphragm with no springs cut , and a 155 front main jet - 158 to a 160 in the rear main jet. All engine,exhaust,cdi,air filter,is pretty much stock. I do have a thin wall drain grate glued into the last 45 degree fitting on the snorkel intake - this is to restrict some air,but if u are at sea level,u may not need this. This works really well for my 05 750,and lifts the wheels off the ground high or low gear.Here are some good links with alot of info :
 What Jet's are you running, with your mods.... - MudInMyBlood Forums Under post #9,u can see the intake grate I installed.
 Bootlegger's Guide To jetting. - MudInMyBlood Forums
 3" center snorkel Brute 650i/750 - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

